# Ben Sayers access plus



## Arsy (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi guys,
can somebody please give me a rough guide on the age of Ben Sayers access plus clubs 
ive been given some and they are in mint condition, but I'm using Wilson wave, so I'm not sure which clubs are better.
thanks for your help
Rich


----------



## Region3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry I can't help with knowledge of old clubs, but my simple advice would be to try both and use the ones that you get on best with.

A Â£5 club is better than a Â£50 club if you hit better shots with it.


----------



## Arsy (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for that


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2015)

Scanning Google they appear to be forged cavity-back clubs, on that basis they'd hopefully have good feel and maybe fairly forgiving.
I'd guess they'd be around 10 or 15 years old.


----------



## DCB (Jan 3, 2015)

Possibly nearer 20 years old, If they are the model I'm thinking off, very thin sole and very little offset. Nice iron, but long irons will be hard to play well.


----------

